# Whatt is the best complete madrigal box-set of don Carlo da Gesualdo?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*What is the best complete madrigal box-set of don Carlo Gesualdo da venosa*

Tenebrae responsoria i may have all of them by now , but complete madrigal i only have it on naxos . i have partial mix cd of madrigals other than naxos, but only heard naxos version of complete madrigals music if you dont count mister Noel Akchoté achievement in doeing arrang of guitar of gesualdo music.

So what it the ultimate , the mundo complete madrigales of gesualdo box-set, impress me please, show me cds, i love you guys of TC 
:tiphat:


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

Try the Kassiopeia Quintet, or better yet, get yourself some Gesualdo CDs by La Venexiana.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks Myriadi ,i really appreciated :tiphat:


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

You're welcome.

It's hard to believe nobody else came to recommend anything. Are there so few Gesualdo fans on the forum? Or does everybody concur with my opinion?


----------

